

an idea for a start-up - blored

I hate Captchas that make no sense and I routinely feel a reprieve when a catpcha has common lettters in sequence.  For example, "dogbat" is easier than "hgzxmp".  So how about a captcha that makes use of this.  Maybe call it EZCaptcha or something.
======
ivankirigin
Well, then you give spammers some apriori information, right? Spammers that
know your system is used could tailor a solution that has a higher chance of
defeating the captcha. This limits the reach of your service.

Captchas are entering the realm of machine solvable. Soon enough, humans will
find them so annoyingly hard to discern, many won't bother. And artificial
artificial intelligence (e.g. humans solving captchas for porn) make them only
a low fence.

All around, it's a dead end.

Recognizing humans isn't necessarily a dead end. Using a system of warped
characters is.

------
nreece
Have a look at reCAPTCHA: <http://www.captcha.net/>

The words shown come directly from old books that are being digitized. So you
can stop spam and help digitize books at the same time.

------
jamiequint
sounds like a feature not a business

